# Suche "beste" Gamer Soundkarte im Bereich von 200 Euro



## Darain (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo
Ich suche eine Gamer Soundkarte die bis 200 Euro kosten darf
Nun ist ja eig Creative für Gamer gedacht doch les ich oft in Foren dass die Treiber schlecht sind und dass z.B. die Xonar D1 richtig top sein soll
Nur ist sie für Spiele genauso gut wie die von Creative
Nun brauch ich eure Hilfe
Welche Gamer Soundkarte schlägt ihr mir vor und wieso
Danke im voraus


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2010)

"für gamer" kannst Du an sich eine "normale" xonar nehmen, Du musst da keine so teure nehmen - 200€ ist weit übertrieben. Was für Boxen schließt Du denn an?


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (30. Juni 2010)

Die Soundkarte an sich ist nicht so wichtig wie die Lautsprecher. Für 200€ bekommst du schon nen Receiver, der die Arbeit übernehmen kann.


----------



## Pravasi (30. Juni 2010)

Ich denke in punkto Ortung ist x-fi immer noch das Beste,leider.
Ist auch noch die Frage ob die Karte z.B. einen integrierten Kopfhörerverstärker haben muss oder nicht.
Beste x-fi Karte für Gamer mit KH-Verstärker ist wohl die Auzentech Forte.
Creative-Treiberprobleme kann ich allerdings auch damit bestätigen.
Wenn eine andere nicht x-fi Karte auch CMSS3D hätte wäre ich schon deswegen gewechselt.
Der Christalyser ist für mp3s oder youtube auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Darain (30. Juni 2010)

ah ok also die xonar d1 dann oder dx oder welche genau?
allgemeine frage: kann ich eig in PCIe slots auch zb die xonar reinpacken mit nur pci anschluss
also boxen sind erstmal nebensache hole mir wohl erstmal noch richtig guten headset
Acha ja was macht den so ein KHV aus?Kenn mich da net aus


----------



## Pravasi (30. Juni 2010)

KHV erhöht die Lautstärke ohne dabei gross zu verzehren.
Sehr wichtig für hochohmige KH.
Bei denen reicht eine "normale" SK oft nicht um sie wirklich anzusprechen,zu bewegen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juni 2010)

Was willst Du denn für die Kopfhörer wiederum ausgeben?


----------



## iceman650 (30. Juni 2010)

Also du musst halt immer schauen was du willst. Zum zocken ist wohl eine X-fi von Creative plus ein DAC (digital to analogue converter), der das ganze dann über den optischen Ausgang analog macht das nonplusultra. Und an Headsets ist wohl das Beyerdynamic MMX300 das Beste. 

Und ich persönlich würde eine X-fi Titanium kaufen, die Veränderungen darüber hinaus sind marginal.


----------



## Pravasi (30. Juni 2010)

Vorsicht mit dem MMX300...


----------



## Darain (30. Juni 2010)

Ausgeben würd ich für nen Kopfhörer zwischen 50-150 Euro da ich für Spiele nicht den allerbesten Klang den es momentan gibt brauche...es soll aber trotzdem so gut sein dass man sich sehr gut vorstellen dass man live im spiel dabei ist...den nämlich genau das macht Spielspaß doch aus 
Macht corsair so einen starken unterschied zu asus xonar?
Xonar d1 liegt bei 50 Euro wobei die Auzentech Forte bei 120 Euro liegt
Bei der Titanium wusste ich nicht genau welche da sie bei geizhals.at mehrmals angeboten wird(von 60-155 Euro)


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juli 2010)

Also, für ein "nur" 150€-Surround-Headset musst Du nicht ne Top-Karte kaufen, da reicht ne "normale". Eine wirklich gute Soundkarte lohnt sich nur, wenn Du wiederum wirklich gute Boxen dazukaufen willst. Also nicht nur ein zB 300€-5.1-Set...


----------



## Torr Samaho (1. Juli 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Beste x-fi Karte für Gamer mit KH-Verstärker ist wohl die Auzentech Forte.
> Creative-Treiberprobleme kann ich allerdings auch damit bestätigen.



du meinst also, die auzentech macht auch treiber probs?


----------



## sinthor4s (1. Juli 2010)

Mit der Asus Xonar D1/Dx wird man bereits sehr stark
ins Spielgeschehen hereingezogen und erlebt mit entsprechenden
Kopfhörern bereits eine sehr dichte Kulisse.

Besonders für die Asus-Karten sprechen die absolut
unproblematischen Treiber.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Juli 2010)

Die Auzentech-Treiber sind aufgrund der häufigen Abstürze das mit weitem Abstand am meisten 
neuinstallierte Programm bei mir.


----------



## iceman650 (1. Juli 2010)

@Pravasi: Warum Vorsicht mit dem MMX300?
Ich habe vor 3 Tagen das Beyerdynamic DT770 probegehört, was bis auf das Mikro dem MMX300 entspricht. Ich fand den Klang sehr gut bis überragend. Und die Verarbeitung sollte auch nicht der Grund sein, um von Beyerdynamic abzuraten.


----------



## Pravasi (1. Juli 2010)

Bezieht sich auf die Empfehlung.
Für 300 € bekommt man nämlich noch besseren Sound und bessere Ortung.
Toll ist das Teil aber bestimmt.

Laut Beyerdynamic handelt es sich bei den MMX und den 770 um "zwei völlig verschiedene Hörer".
Was immer das auch heisst.


----------



## DieWurst (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, 

sry dass ich mich hier einmische aber ich suche auch ne Soundkarte mit der ich hauptsächlich über Headset zocke(Sennheiser PC160) aber auch 5.1 Sound mit einem Boxensystem benutzen kann vorrangig für Rennspiele. 
Die müsste also Digitalen Surroundsound ausgeben können.
Welche wär dazu am besten geeignet?

Gruß Christian


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (1. Juli 2010)

Die Asus Xonar DX ist gut und günstig. Sie bietet einen hervorragenden Klang und hat sehr viel bessere Treiber als du sie bei Creative finden würdest. Einziger Nachteil: Kein EAX5. Das wird aber von aktuellen Spielen sowieso nichtmehr unterstützt.


----------



## Torr Samaho (3. Juli 2010)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Die Auzentech-Treiber sind aufgrund der häufigen Abstürze das mit weitem Abstand am meisten
> neuinstallierte Programm bei mir.


 

aha. das hatte ich nicht erwartet, so wie die forte überall gelobt wurde.

das hat dann die letzten zweifel zugunsten der xonar d2x beseitigt. 

zugegeben, der x-fi chip hatte schon seinen reiz, aber den heutigen cpus braucht dieser keine arbeit mehr abzunehmen.


----------



## Robmain (12. Dezember 2010)

Ich möchte mir eine Xonar kaufen.

Kann ich denn dort mein Teufel 5.1 System über 3 Klinken *UND *die 3 Klinken des 5.1 Speedlink Headsets anschliessen?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte so viele Anschlüsse hat.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. Dezember 2010)

Nein, dafür brauchst du Y-Adapter oder du stöpselst immer um. So viele Anschlüsse bietet dir übrigens keine Soundkarte.


----------

